
Eye-tracking app lets you make music hands-free - rckmnt
http://www.engadget.com/2016/03/08/eye-conductor-music-maker/
======
alexisnorman
Reminds me of how Jason Becker now composes music after his battle with ALS:
[http://www.instigatorblog.com/jason-becker-and-the-power-
of-...](http://www.instigatorblog.com/jason-becker-and-the-power-of-
technology/2014/01/29/)

